

Billboards that doubles as a bench or a shelter or a ramp - darkchyld
http://interfsce.com/chronicles/2013/6/6/smarter-ideas-for-smarter-cities

======
a3n
Nicely executed but not really new, as any real estate agent on a bus stop
bench will tell you.

I'd prefer to see "Art that doubles as a bench or a shelter or a ramp." We
have quite enough advertising.

